# Permanent residency question



## lom (Mar 15, 2012)

Hiya
Hope you guys can help me..
I am on a temp residency since 2012 and need to start my permanent res process now.

I read somewhere online the other day that I can no longer apply for 27g as a parent of SA minor. Is that true? 

If not, I guess I have 2 options..

Apply for 26b as my partner (not married) is South African
Apply for 27g as my 2 babies are South African

I can see that 26b is the cheaper option..But is it more complicated? 
Which one would potentially process quicker? 
Which do you recommend?

And then I have got a 11yo daughter from another relationship that holds a study visa which needs to be renewed yearly (a pain!) How can I best get permanent residency for her based on a SA step parent ( we not married though) 2 SA half siblings and me... 

Please help. I find Home Affairs very difficult and VFS won't help with advice

Kr
LOM


----------



## Diana1980 (May 6, 2015)

Hi,don't apply on 27(g) ,I was rejected yesturdayI am in a same boat.I was advise to apply on 26(b).I also have son on relative permit (father).I am still trying to see which section he must apply.I heard section26(c), also is a problem there.So Good luck


----------



## Nomqhele (Feb 18, 2014)

Diana1980 said:


> Hi,don't apply on 27(g) ,I was rejected yesturdayI am in a same boat.I was advise to apply on 26(b).I also have son on relative permit (father).I am still trying to see which section he must apply.I heard section26(c), also is a problem there.So Good luck


Hi Diana

Sorry to hear about this,but when did you put the application.Was it with the Department of Horror Affairs directly or through their agents so called VFS and did the rejection letter actually state that you need to apply via section 26b?

Regards 

K


----------



## Diana1980 (May 6, 2015)

Yes I applied by Vfs.On the rejection letter was written I applied incorrect category.now is impossible to apply thru a child.they will say the child is too small to support u.


----------



## Diana1980 (May 6, 2015)

Also like u I am not married,I am on relative permit spouse ,so I ask a home affairs officer ,before my aplication ,last year,and he gave me a wrong advice.Now I have to drink a glass of water and start all over.belive me 26 (b ) it s the way u must go.i learn it the hard way


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi,

Is there any fee to apply 26(b)?
If so, where can I find that information?


----------



## Diana1980 (May 6, 2015)

Only Vfs fee R 1350


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Diana1980 said:


> Only Vfs fee R 1350


Thanks Diana1980!


----------



## Diana1980 (May 6, 2015)

No problem


----------



## lom (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks Diana1980.
Do you think it's going to be no problem applying for 26b as you not married?

Please let me know if you find a solution for your child that is not fathered by your partner. I also need a solution for my daughter as I can't keep applying yearly for a study visa (she is in primary school) It's insane that they can't give her a study visa to see her through primary school, I think.

And she doesn't seem to qualify for 27g as we are not yet legally married so my partner is not her stepfather. I am not even sure that she could apply through him after we are married on those grounds?

Hope it all works out for you and you can re-use all your existing docs etc...


----------



## lom (Mar 15, 2012)

Ah I see now that your sons father is from SA, so you don't have the same problem as I do when it comes to your son... surely he can apply through his father on 27g?


----------



## Diana1980 (May 6, 2015)

Hi lom ,yes u can apply for PR 26(b),if u are not married,that was so confusing for me also,that's why a apply on 27 (g).You must have a notaries agreement with your spouse (5 years back),and all your relative spouse visas .Also I was thinking I am not married ,so I can't apply in that section.For my son and your daughter I don't know...I left my son on relative father permit so I renew it every 2 years.Thanks God the school did not ask me for study visa.He is 10.On my son birth sertificate is not written father name and he is born in South Africa.And now I have renew all the papers and start all over.Crazy


----------



## Diana1980 (May 6, 2015)

It's not his biological father.on my son birth certificate it's not written any name. Father unknown .my spouse gave a sworn affidavit .i apply together with my son last year,his also 27(g) rejected


----------



## Daddy (Feb 17, 2015)

Good day, 
Hope u all fine. Could you please help? 
I need some advice on the same matter, I am a permanent resident holder and married since October 2011. 
My wife would like to apply for PR under 26(b) , but the 5 years will be effective only next year.
Considering the processing time, can we apply now ? Will vfs accept the application? She currently on acc spouse on a valid work permit ( my previous permit) - thanks


----------



## SayansiScope (Apr 19, 2014)

Daddy said:


> Good day,
> Hope u all fine. Could you please help?
> I need some advice on the same matter, I am a permanent resident holder and married since October 2011.
> My wife would like to apply for PR under 26(b) , but the 5 years will be effective only next year.
> Considering the processing time, can we apply now ? Will vfs accept the application? She currently on acc spouse on a valid work permit ( my previous permit) - thanks


Hi Daddy,

You cant apply now, you have to wait until next year...

Cheers.


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

Can you guys help me with the documents needed to apply under 26 (b) for an unmarried partner. We have a cohabitation agreemen, but don't have a joint lease (he actually just bought a house, so that's not possible) and joint bank accounts don't exist anymore. So its the notarized agreement plus Affidavits plus letters from friends and bank records showing we send each other money. Is there anything else? (Excluding the standard docs such as radiologic report, police clearance etc)

How long do these applications realistically take through vfs? I'm only from Botswana so perhaps applying back home is better?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Daddy said:


> Good day,
> Hope u all fine. Could you please help?
> I need some advice on the same matter, I am a permanent resident holder and married since October 2011.
> My wife would like to apply for PR under 26(b) , but the 5 years will be effective only next year.
> Considering the processing time, can we apply now ? Will vfs accept the application? She currently on acc spouse on a valid work permit ( my previous permit) - thanks


Hi Daddy, 

Have you lived together before 2011? You can apply for a combination of life partner relationship and married partner.


----------

